# Wanting to get into riding.



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok im trying to get into biking and step one would be buying a bike. Im 21 Years old 6'3 230lbs My pants are a 32Inseam. I have never measured other then the pants i buy. I am in the US army and currently deployed to Iraq(50 days left THANK GOD) So since im in iraq i wont be buying a bike until i leave and i will go talk to a TBS and see what they say about my sizing.

Ok my buget is around 500$. I want to find a used name brand like trek or cannondale but in the end i know nothing about it so it really doesnt matter. I have looked on bikesdirect.com and other websites But i cant find any information on the Bike brands on there. if anyone has some brand ideas around 500 that would be some awesome information

Another thing is sizing. i have read that i need a 58Cm-62Cm depending on what website i am on. Any idea about this? i know the best bet is a LBS but im in iraq for the next 50 days. Any information will help.


----------



## DrBoris (Aug 29, 2011)

For your budget you can look into Craigs list or used bike farms. 

If you want to order online competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO]Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist is a good site to help measure yourself as a guide. 

Be safe and we expect to see a photo of your ride.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm 5'11" with 32 inseam and I ride a size 58cm in most bikes / brands. Some companies use S/M/L/XL instead of numbers, in those I'd be an L.

Used / ebay / craigslist can be a good way to get a deal but there are precautions - 
- one, you need to know enough to be able to tell the junk from the quality, both in the ad and if you inspect in person - things like component models, whether the chain is rusted, wheels are true etc.
- two, most used bikes will need some amount of work - whether it's truing wheels, replacing chain, changing handlebar / stem to fit you better, so factor that into cost and labor $
- three, there are plenty of scammers so be smart.

Also, $500 is in the range where, if you spend a bit more you get some real quality improvement - all the way up to $1k or so, where the ROI starts to level out. I'm not saying a $500 bike is junk, just that if you spend $800 it'll probably be a substantially better bike. 

Thanks for your service, and post up when you get back and are ready to start shopping.


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys. Yeah my wife is limiting me to 500$. Also i dont want to spend ALOT of money on a bike unless i know for sure i will get into it and ride often. Im sure i will but you know how wifes are.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for your service.

I would stay away from ebay at your stage – just too many risks since you don’t have a good handle on bike’s (sizing, fit, being able to tell what shape it’s in, etc.) yet. Craiglist is a step up since you’ll be able to ride it but can still be risky. Your budget won’t get you much from an LBS. Bikes Direct can be OK but there are costs in addition to just the on line price (you’ll either have to assemble it yourself or bring it to a shop to assemble – about $60 and since you don’t know much about bikes it is safest to let the shop do it, and after assembly, you’ll probably need a tune up – cable stretches after some miles are put on the bike, so that’s another $60 or so). And, like creaky says, you may need to swap a stem or something to get it to feel good. Or, you may want a basic fitting at a shop, another $50 or so. 

So there are upsides and downsides to all choices. With your budget, I would not neglect places like REI too and some LBS’s have used bikes so maybe do a search or ask an LBS if they know of any. 

Best of luck.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

Normally I would advise against buying a first bike used. When buying used, you really need to be able to look at the parts and determine condition, quality, and know what bike geometry you need. TBH $500 at a bike store isn't going to go far. 
I have two potential solutions.

First, raise you budget to $800-850. At this price you can buy a bike that comes with quality components, have a fit by the LBS, much greater options, and build relationship with the bike shop.

Option two; go to the bike shop and try the models to determine size. When finished, tell them you will have to think it over. Go on craigslist/eBay and buy the bike in the size you predetermined. Finally, hope all is well.

Bikes I would look at: Specialized (Allez), Felt, Focus, Cannondale (Synapse Alloy 7 Sora)
These companies all offer bikes in the $800 range. Meaning used should be around $500 or slightly higher.

BTW be conscious of the bikes weight. When I started riding I gained muscle weight (I hope). If you think you may come close to 240lbs a steel bike would be advisable. Of course most people hope to lose weight by riding.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

When you get back.... check with your MWR to see if they can get deals on bikes... ie wholesale + MWR fee.

my installation does...cannondale, and try to set something up with Specialized....


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys. I have been looking at nashbar.com and this bike looks pretty good. good reviews, only thing is people say it has a bad seat. easy fix im sure. In about 1-2 years i do plan on spending about 1000$ on a nice bike but the 500$ is firm (My wife lol) for now. Tell me what you think about this bike any ideas?

Nashbar AL-1 Aluminum Road Bike
Item # NB-AL1

Sorry cant post a link(7/10 post for images and links) but that is a bike on nashbar.com for 450. 

As for sizeing im just going on a limb and saying the 60 size is the one i need. i still need to do my measurements from that other website and i will once i have a day off (deployment sucks lol)

Keep the information coming i really enjoy reading advice thanks guys


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

too bad can't figure out which Brian Parker are you in AKO system... the ones with middle names listed don't start with an R. and there is 2 with no middle name listed... just curious....


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

brian.parker13 at us.army.mil


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Checking out the closest ODR site... Presidio of Monterey | Outdoor Recreation | Retail Shop though not much info.

my local ODR gets Specialized, Diamondback, Cannondale, Scott & Kestrel bikes, for the wholesale then add shipping (forgot that the first time) and the MWR fee (which is 12% for me)....

If you email them... maybe they'll email back with price sheets and such, so you can start shopping....

Nothing much on AKO....except for the Fort Bliss Cycling team....


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok ill take a look thanks.


----------



## jchick (Sep 21, 2010)

You may want to check out Specialized Allez Steel. I have seen the 2010 models on sale for 550 dollars. Your local shop should help with a general fit if you purchase from them and it would be good to start a relationship for your future addiction. Good luck with your search and don't forget to factor in the cost of a helmet!

Specialized Bicycle Components : Allez Double Steel

PS Thank you for all the sacrifices and service to this country:thumbsup:


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on the steel bike. i like the look. and yeah i was considering getting a steel because im a bigger guy. 6'3 230. My wife only gave me a price limit on a bike


----------



## jchick (Sep 21, 2010)

Believe it or not my wife also put me on a 500 dollar budget. However, I didn't listen to her (AGAIN) and spent 750 on a 2010 jamis satellite that lists for 950. I started at 6 feet 240 lbs and thought steel was the way to go because of my size and ride comfort . Look around at all the LBS and I bet you can find a decent deal around your budget. Some shops also sell used road bikes that may be under the 500 dollar mark. Good Luck!


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah i have about 48 days left in iraq, But when i go back to the states i will be in Kansas. So i dont think we have any BIG LBS's. But i will still look. Ill be taking Christmas vacation back home in California so i really look around there, If i cant find one in 3 months, Im going to Korea for 3 years and maybe i can find one there if not ill be buying on the internet.


----------



## brianrparker (Aug 27, 2011)

jchick said:


> Believe it or not my wife also put me on a 500 dollar budget. However, I didn't listen to her (AGAIN) and spent 750 on a 2010 jamis satellite that lists for 950. I started at 6 feet 240 lbs and thought steel was the way to go because of my size and ride comfort . Look around at all the LBS and I bet you can find a decent deal around your budget. Some shops also sell used road bikes that may be under the 500 dollar mark. Good Luck!


Now when you say THOUGHT steel was the way to go. Were you wrong or right?


----------



## jchick (Sep 21, 2010)

brianrparker said:


> Now when you say THOUGHT steel was the way to go. Were you wrong or right?


I love it. As you do more research you will find that all the materials have their benefits. I myself wanted something comfortable and affordable and steel seemed to be the best option.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

brianrparker said:


> yeah i have about 48 days left in iraq, But when i go back to the states i will be in Kansas. So i dont think we have any BIG LBS's. But i will still look. Ill be taking Christmas vacation back home in California so i really look around there, If i cant find one in 3 months, Im going to Korea for 3 years and maybe i can find one there if not ill be buying on the internet.


I guess it depends on what part of Kansas you're from... the kansas city area has some LBS' to choose from


----------

